# Whys it been so slow?



## straiders98 (Aug 6, 2012)

Idk about other places, but Navarre has been extremely slow this whole week. From alot of the reports it seems like alot of other people arent having much luck either. Is it just the time of year, or something else..?


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

water temps are extremly high this time of the year............makes for tough fishing on the piers.


----------



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

i agree with flounder. toward the end of september when it cools off the fish will start to show up again


----------



## leeroy87 (May 20, 2012)

i was on the boat sunday and pier monday. slow anywhere you go it looks until you get way out there. water temp fish finder was 84 deg. thats insane. had to go 100feet to just pull up mahi and kings. wait for a cloudy day or a day with little rain and those seem to be great on the piers.


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

yup water temps are too high.. the fish cannot stand it. the fish in this area are not accustomed to tropical type water temps. the pinfish seem to be thriving though if thats what you want. 

with global temps and global seas continueing to rise better get used to this pattern every summer. and the temps won't start dropping till october.


----------



## Barracuda (Jul 31, 2012)

fishing has been terrible up here in Alaska, too. Went on a deep sea charter, my father and I only caught two silver salmon and three rockfish.


----------



## mull it (Aug 20, 2012)

I have been to fort pickens pier twice in the last four mornings things were slow their as well.


----------



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

give it another month and things will pick back up guys..


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

IMO lots of rain = un-balanced salinity close to shore, coupled w/ hot water...current neap tide, moon etc…makes for tough conditions.


----------



## brandonf13 (Oct 2, 2007)

Went out in my boat yesterday just west of the pass for a test run and came across two pods of tarpon bee lining for the pier. Theres still fish to be caught.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

This time of year when the water temp get up there the oxygen levels go down and the fish head to deeper, cooler water.


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

barefoot said:


> IMO lots of rain = un-balanced salinity close to shore, coupled w/ hot water...current neap tide, moon etc…makes for tough conditions.


having been a former owner of a 80 gallon saltwater fish tank i can understand how important balanced salinity is. if its unbalanced the fish will get tired and sick.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Dog days are here!


----------



## straiders98 (Aug 6, 2012)

When does it usually pick back up?


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

About, Fri...tide and moon changes by then...we'll have had several days (hopefully) w/o rain..


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

^^ the tides and moons change everyday, what makes friday so special? 

according to tides4fishing last week would of been an excellent week for fishing and it was awful.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

Neap tide is over till next month, which means we’ll actually have some tidal movement creating the natural food chain of events. The moon will be about 50% of full moon status...added to this the wind is expected to switch from the N-NE to a SE direction starting Thursday, which means being on the Navarre pier before daylight on Fri./Sat/Sun. mornings would be a good thing...lol….better fishing towards the end of next week though.

E-SE winds of between 5 – 15 mph is expected all next week, fishing reports will be back to normal…until the storm moves into the gulf.

But again, all this is just my opinion, anytime is a good time to fish!


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

^^^ is there a site you get this info from? 

so pretty much you are saying lets say the rain slows down the rest of the week, the fishing should be better this weekend? 

i'm gonna take you up on your advice and go this weekend. 

don't forget also we have that hurricane coming near the area, as if we haven't been wet enough ..


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

stevesmi said:


> ^^^ is there a site you get this info from?
> 
> so pretty much you are saying lets say the rain slows down the rest of the week, the fishing should be better this weekend?
> 
> ...


:thumbup: 
Yep, this weekend and next week before the storm moves in.
I use a surfing website. www.swellinfo.com, click on the map point for pensacola, go to the surf forecast page (I bookmark that one). Then you have all sorts of charts, graphs & predictitions...it's pretty accurate. If the wind chart says at 9:00 a.m. the wind shifts from NE-to-E-SE...it'll happen.

On the tide charts, you can plan trips based on the fall/rise etc...the tide charts are pretty accurate for our area as well.

Theres a lot of sites this stuff can be gotten from, I found this one from the panhandle pier forum.


Good luck


----------



## stevesmi (Mar 15, 2012)

okay so if the winds are more out of the south the fishing will be better? 

this actually makes sense to me.. my best fishing has been when the winds have been out of the south but its also been on days the june grass or sea weed showed up. i wonder if the fish and seaweed move in tandem

i'm hitting the surf saturday morning and i'm gonna hope that some whiting schools show up


----------



## rweakley (Aug 23, 2012)

stevesmi said:


> ^^^ is there a site you get this info from?
> 
> so pretty much you are saying lets say the rain slows down the rest of the week, the fishing should be better this weekend?
> 
> ...


Me too! And if I don't catch anything I'm going to blame you.

...

and Al Gore


----------

